# DOG DRYERS



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I have used a typical human hair dryer on my dogs and have finally made the decision to buy a dog hair dryer. I want the new dryer to dry my dogs quicker. I have been looking at the AIR FORCE QUICK DRAW hand held pet dryer. Is this a good one? Any other suggestions?

I would really appreciate your input.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't think you are going to like that dryer. I bought one that is a step above that and I don't like the one I have. You want one that has a cool air the warm air can get to hot and damage the coat. You also want varial]ble speeds. The one I wish I had bought is the CC small three speed dryer. I got a Bear dryer and it is so load my ears ring. and the sisters get so scared and go around in circles. The Kool Pup is not loud I wish I had splurged and bought it. Another option is a really good human dryer with a cool air blow and high speed. 
Chris Christensen -110 VOLT NEW! KOOL PUP Variable Speed Dog Dryer<< Previous in -Dog Dryers	Next in -Dog Dryers >>

View Larger Image Your Price: $275.00
Product OptionsColor:

Quantity:

Email this page to a friend

Now available in Holiday Red!
All the power you need to get the job done in a tiny, convenient size! The Kool Pup variable speed dog dryer provides over 200 positions of air flow. Quiet design with sound absorbing foam throughout the rust-proof housing makes this the quietest dryer in the industry.

Tiny 6" x 6" x 6" size

Low 6.5 amp electrical draw
Quiet! Just like the original Kool Dry!
Weighs 9 Pounds

Includes 9' hose and two nozzle attachments Concentrator and Diffuser
(Hold-a-hose not included) Available in Blue, Pink, Purple, and Lime Green


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Oy! How long does it take with the human hair dryer? I've tried using a human hair dryer when my poodle was a puppy and it took forever. I have the high velocity dryer (same brand), but it's the 2-speed 4 HP metro dryer. I like it. It's a good little dryer, very portable - but some people may think it's loud. I use mine in a little bathroom that echos, so maybe that's why mine sounds loud. I use earplugs and put cotton swabs in my dog's ears (don't forget to take them out after!) cause I bathe my dogs weekly and don't want my ears or theirs to go bad with all that noise. I've heard of the Chris Christensen dryers being pretty quiet and they are good for general home use. May not be as powerful if you are grooming as many dogs as a groomer. The good thing about the CC dryers is that it's variable - you can dial the airflow really low or get it to the max air flow. The dryer I have is just two speed, but most dogs should take the lower speed on the 2-speed 4HP metro okay with the nozzle off.

Many groomers use the K9-II or K9-III but I doubt you'd want a dryer so powerful. I've used the K9-III and on the highest setting it will blow a toy dog off the table. They are also quite expensive. The Quick Draw may work for you if you are just drying your Havs. I like the 2-speeds on mine because I need to be able to dry both big and small dogs.

When you dry with the force dryer, the higher air speed will dry quicker, but the motor may sound louder - and also if you put the nozzle too close to the hair, it will cause whipping - the hair will whip and tangle itself. So if you get the 2-speed just vary the distance when using the two speeds. It helps to have the nozzle off on the highest speed if you keep experiencing the hair whipping around.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I have the original CC Kool Dry dryer and have had it over 20 years with no problems. I can't recommend it high enough. I originally bought it when I was into Bichon Frise's for years, but now that I have a Hav, it works equally great on him! Not cheap at $375, but for someone with numerous dogs, and years to use it, it cuts WAY down on drying time and I promise you will love it!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I have the CC Kool Pup . . .and absolutely LOVE it. Much quieter, dries quick!


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I so appreciate all of your advice. It has really been helpful so thank you.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

*FURTHER QUESTIONS:* 
In researching the Kool Dry and Kool Pup, I did not realize that it blows cool air. Those of you with either of these machines, does it make the dog cold? Do you brush your dog while drying. Please answer these questions and anything else you think would be helpful to know in the purchase of a Kool Dry.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

It only blows cool air in the beginning (when you first turn it on) and after that, it is almost room temp air. I do not brush my dog while using it as the force of the air blows the coat straight and even blows out those teeny tiny mats you sometimes find with the comb. The variable speed is good so that you can turn it lower when blow drying their faces as most dogs aren't crazy about such forceful air straight on. I also put my thumb over each ear hole when I get to that section so that the air doesn't blow directly in there either. I don't think it would hurt them, but I don't think I would like forceful air blowing into my ear either.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Mamacjt. Do you hold the nozzel a certain distance from the dog to keep hair from matting?


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

If you hold the nozzle too far away, you will get more tangling of the hair. I hold it about 3-4 inches from the body, and move it slowly as the coat dries section by section, usually starting from the back legs (one at a time) to butt, tail, back and sides, etc. Saving the front face for last.


----------

